# reproduction hurst wheels



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

anybody running the 17" or 18" modern hurst wheels on a 68-69 gto ? my 14" redlines on my rally 2's are wearing out & i'll be damned if i'm going to spend over 200$ for skinny 14" redlines. i love the new bigger sizes available in redline radials, so sounds like a good time to buy some new rims. i want to go with bigs and littles, anybody have photos or sizing experience? i like the hurst dazzler black spokes with polished lip.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you will want a 5" offset wheels with 8"+ width and you should be able to fit 265-275 rears with a 235-245 fronts. Like those new hurst wheels, but anything with 5 spokes looks right at home on these cars.


----------



## harp (Jun 22, 2009)

i,ve been nursing the tread on my 14" redlines & i'm really stoked about these hurst rims! everybody has the rally 2's and i coudn't decide about torq-thrusts. 
i've read up on all the history on hurst rims and i think it bridges the gap between stock and modern. some comments i've had about the stock look 
" that car looks like a matchbox car" model with those rims why dont you put on some torq-thrusts. i think the 17 x 8 hurst dazzler is the way to go for me. i've never seen any around here & i like to be different


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes they appear to be a modern version of the original hurst profile, would look sharp with the wide redlines. I am running Billet Specialty Wheels in 15x8, liked the subtle arrowhead like detail.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

CAUTION! Please put plastic or something over your keyboard to prevent damage from droolage! -lol


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

nice!

Bill


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

silversport said:


> nice!
> 
> Bill


They look really good. If I had known about them when I bought my wheels, I might have went with them instead. I'm not sure about the car in the pics, but if I had to guess, I'd say they are 8's and 9's like my Pontiac Rallye look-a-likes. I know they are 17's like mine are.


----------

